# Phrag. Red Wing 'Red King'



## Drorchid (May 15, 2013)

Another Phrag. Red Wing (Robert C Silich x besseae 'Rob's Choice' AM/AOS) opened. This cross have been pretty consistent in producing well shaped flowers in saturated dark Red colors! I think overall they are better shaped and have more saturated colors than Phrag. Jason Fischer. 





[/URL]

Robert


----------



## Orchid Guy (May 15, 2013)

What a beautiful bloom. I really love the intensity of the color. Would love one of these.


----------



## Hera (May 15, 2013)

Now that's red.WOW!


----------



## Erythrone (May 15, 2013)

So nice!


----------



## jjkOC (May 15, 2013)

Robert, how many flowers does Red Wing hold at once?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 15, 2013)

:drool:


----------



## Fabrice (May 15, 2013)

Just amazing.

I'm very happy to reserve one plant to Jerry some weeks ago. Delivery in some days.

Cooooll!!!


----------



## slippertalker (May 15, 2013)

That is very nice! how is the growth habit? a lot like besseae, climbing out of the pot?


----------



## chris20 (May 15, 2013)

Really is beautiful.


----------



## fbrem (May 15, 2013)

wow!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2013)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 16, 2013)

I really love that!


----------



## Drorchid (May 16, 2013)

jjkOC said:


> Robert, how many flowers does Red Wing hold at once?



Thus far only one flower at a time, but remember these are first bloom seedlings, so who knows over time they may get more flowers per stem. Even though it is just one flower at a time, they are very stunning. The flower is fairly large, and vibrant.

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (May 16, 2013)

slippertalker said:


> That is very nice! how is the growth habit? a lot like besseae, climbing out of the pot?



No, thus far they seem not to have inherited that trait yet, so the growth habit is more like a clumper, similar to a Jason Fischer.

Robert


----------



## JeanLux (May 16, 2013)

Yes!! well shaped, great color :clap: !!!! Jean


----------

